# Please explain this to me...



## Elnahna (Jan 27, 2012)

Here in Chicago they have recently discovered that the Cook County morgue literally has mounds of bodies stored. These bodies,that most were indigent, have been piled up months. It seems to be some confusion as to why they haven't been buried. 

On the news last night they announced that ministers and pastors were going to the morgue to pray for the bodies. This is what I don't get  
I don't understand* why pray for the dead*? I am still new in this walk and there's a lot I just don't know. Although, I've said,"RIP" , I haven't really questioned why? or what really happens. I cant remember being told or a teaching on, what we, Christians believe. 

I am learning to stop mindlessly follow traditions and know for myself why things are done and if it honors God. 

Please shed some light on this. 

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/iteam&id=8520042&rss=rss-wls-article-8520042


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Elnahna said:


> *I am learning to stop mindlessly follow traditions and know for myself why things are done and if it honors God. *


 

This mindset is soooooo goood!!!

 But honestly there isn't no point in praying for these dead bodies..Its nothing but flesh there and the bible says flesh and blood can't enter the kingdom of Heaven.
The moment those people died, they reached there destinations, whether it was hell or heaven.

Thats why we pray for people while they are alive because once they are dead its too late...


Good question


----------



## Laela (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't believe in praying for the dead..they are GONE. Jesus once told a young man to break away from tradition if he wants to follow Him. "Let the dead bury the dead" Jesus told him.

Here's a great explanation on this as well from GotQuestions.org:.

*Question:* _"What does the Bible say about praying to / speaking to the dead?"_

Answer: Praying to the dead is strictly forbidden in the Bible. Deuteronomy 18:11 tells us that anyone who “consults with the dead” is “detestable to the Lord.” The story of Saul consulting a medium to bring up the spirit of the dead Samuel resulted in his death “because he was unfaithful to the LORD; he did not keep the word of the LORD and even consulted a medium for guidance” (1 Samuel 28:1-25; 1 Chronicles 10:13-14). Clearly, God has declared that such things are not to be done.

Consider the characteristics of God. God is omnipresent—everywhere at once—and is capable of hearing every prayer in the world (Psalm 139:7-12). A human being, on the other hand, does not possess this attribute. Also, God is the only one with the power to answer prayer. In this regard, God is omnipotent—all powerful (Revelation 19:6). Certainly this is an attribute a human being—dead or alive—does not possess. Finally, God is omniscient—He knows everything (Psalm 147:4-5). Even before we pray, God knows our genuine needs and knows them better than we do. Not only does He know our needs, but He answers our prayers according to His perfect will.

So, in order for a dead person to receive prayers, the dead individual has to hear the prayer, possess the power to answer it, and know how to answer it in a way that is best for the individual praying. Only God hears and answers prayer because of His perfect essence. This perfect essence includes what some theologians call “immanence.” Immanence is the doctrine that affirms God is directly involved with the affairs of mankind (1 Timothy 6:14-15), which includes answering prayer.

Even after a person dies, God is still involved with that person and his destination. Hebrews 9:27 says so: “…Man is destined to die once, and after that to face judgment.” If a person dies in Christ, he goes to heaven to be present with the Lord (2 Corinthians 5:1-9, especially verse 8); if a person dies in his sin, he goes to hell, and eventually everyone in hell will be thrown into the lake of fire (Revelation 20:14-15). 

A person suffering in agony will not be able to hear or answer a prayer, nor will a person who is living in heavenly bliss with God. If we pray to someone and they are in eternal agony, should we expect them to be able to hear and answer our prayers? Likewise, a person in heaven has no concern for that which is on earth, so should we expect him to be concerned for my temporal problems? God has provided His Son, Jesus Christ, to be the mediator between man and God (1 Timothy 2:5). Since Jesus Christ is the mediator between the two parties, we can go through Jesus to God. Since we can go through the Son of God, why would we want to go through a sinful dead individual, especially when doing so risks the wrath of God?

Recommended Resource: The Truth Behind Ghosts, Mediums, and Psychic Phenomena by Ron Rhodes.]


----------



## aribell (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm...I think that praying _for_ the dead and praying _to_ the dead are very different things.  Just like praying for a living person and praying to a living person would be two very different things.

I'm not advocating that anyone pray for the dead.  But psychologically, when you know that someone's soul is still in existence (even if out of the body) it is a natural human reaction to still want things to turn out well for that person.  However, it's one of those things that has to be pulled into line with Scripture, as Jesus told the Rich Man that there's a chasm between Abraham's bosom and Hades.  No relief can be given to those in Hades and those in Abraham's bosom need no relief and certainly no prayers.

Sometimes I've wondered, though, whether God will answer prayers "a temporally"--meaning that just because I'm in year 2012 doesn't mean that God is, and maybe I can pray for someone in the past and God uses that (or did use it)  to bring comfort to or help that person.  If I were thinking along those lines, I'd probably pray that God would comfort those individuals in their hour of death and grant them mercy to turn to Him in faith or that someone would do them a kindness.  I know, that's straight up sci fi theology, but I do wonder sometimes...


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 27, 2012)

@ Laela  and Alicialynn86,  Thank you. I do believe that when you're absent from the body you are present with the a Lord, if you are saved. My family, christians, always look side eyed at me because they believe in visiting the burial site often. I don't, I don't see the point. I am hoping that my granny and my other loved ones are in Heaven loving and being loved by God. I do pray for the unsaved souls of the living. 

But when I hear "leaders of God" pray for the soul of the deceased, I wonder if I misunderstood something. That again is why my goal is to know the Word for myself.


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 27, 2012)

nicola.kirwan,  I think you stated just what my confusion is. Are these ministers praying _for_ the dead or praying _to_ the dead ? I understand how they differ but why would they do either?   Neither seem appropriate to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Elnahna said:


> nicola.kirwan,  I think you stated just what my confusion is. Are these ministers praying _for_ the dead or praying _to_ the dead ? I understand how they differ but why would they do either?   Neither seem appropriate to me.



  Hi Elnahna  

I believe that these Ministers were drawn by compassion to pray for these 'lost' souls; no one cared for them while they were living and surely no one cared enough about them to give them a proper/descent burial.   

In other words, the Ministers have the heart of expressing, _'We just can't let them 'go out like this'.  You just can't 'throw a person away' be they dead or alive. " _

They were still someones' family at some time or another, poor souls who walked this earth lost and without love.    We can't send them out without a prayer; it's just inhuman.    Perhaps the heart of these Ministers are expressing the true compassion that someone cared enough to give them a eulogy before the final stages of laying them to rest.     

I totally agree with scripture, we are not to communicate with the dead, for it's something that is of the occult.  "Folks" back then in the Bible days, were doing some serious witchery with demonic spirits and God was saying,  _"Stop or else.   This is dangerous ground, tread not upon it." _

There is something terribly wrong to let a person die and not care.  I think this is what these Ministers were expressing. that somebody cared that they died.    

Important Note:  The use of 'You' is in the 'general' sense.  Not referring to anyone personally.


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Shimmie, I have missed you and the prayer line ladies. I hopefully be able to participate next week.  

Ok, Risking the chance of sounding like a 5 yr old asking,"Why?" a million times.  I understand the compassion and grief some felt by seeing people discarded in that matter. But I thought the eulogy is really for the family and friends. A chance to reflect the departed's life and contributions, or lack of, to the world. A way to comfort the family and an opportunity to extend the gift of salvation. 

So, these ministers praying for the dead, or even giving a eulogy at the morgue, would it just be for their own comfort?  

I hope I don't sound callous, I just don't understand why. What are the resulting effects that they hope for?  

I most definitely think that, indigent or not, all bodies should be treated with dignity.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Elnahna said:


> Hi Shimmie, I have missed you and the prayer line ladies. I hopefully be able to participate next week.
> 
> Ok, Risking the chance of sounding like a 5 yr old asking,"Why?" a million times.  I understand the compassion and grief some felt by seeing people discarded in that matter. But I thought the eulogy is really for the family and friends. A chance to reflect the departed's life and contributions, or lack of, to the world. A way to comfort the family and an opportunity to extend the gift of salvation.
> 
> ...



Your questions are valid and it should always be 'asked' "Why", What is this, etc.?  

There's an old saying, "Have respect for the 'dead'.   A funeral says, someone loves you.  You weren't tossed into a grave and forgotten.  Someone loves you and grieves over your passing.   The flowers, the eulogy, the casket lined with satin, and sprays upon sprays of flowers surrounding the dear life that once was.  Death is such a resounding statement in life.  It's a door shut tight, it's over in this life upon earth.  It hurts, it grieves ... it's final for those who do not know Jesus. 

Just reading the news story about this brought immediated grief to my heart.  These poor lost souls with no one around them to protect them from having been tossed into a heap as if they were 'trash or garbage'; they were just heaped into a stock pile without a care.   For me, I'd personally be right there praying out of grief for the life and death these poor souls have suffered.   Being 'cast away' even in death is a horrible thing.   To hear of something like this just hurts; it truly hurts my heart.   

I don't know how these Ministers prayed, but I'm glad they showed up.  They presented the love of God who also grieves for these precious lives who died of a broken life.   The Ministers didn't walk away.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Praying for the dead is a Catholic practice based in the belief of purgatory .  I'm not sure what these minister were thinking, but what they are doing is not Biblicaly based.  The grace that is experienced on earth doesn't extend to the after life.  

It is good that you have these questions, because the Lord does want us to test things through scripture (1 Thessalonians 5:21).  Ultimately, its really not going to matter what anyone on here says about the practice of those pastors who took part in praying for the dead themselves.  What is going to matter is what answers you get after you ask the Lord and study your word.  

Being a new Christian, it can be intimidating to study the word of God, but if you ask the Lord a question, best believe, he will give you a firm answer, that will settle the question for you.  Once you get an answer from him, to any question from him, no one will be able tell you different 2 Timothy 2:15.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi!!!
I understand your question. The short answer is...no...There is no biblical reason to pray for any person that has already died. (unless you want God to ressurrect them?).

The only explanation that I can think of is perhaps the ministers were priests. Someone correct me if Im wrong...but I thought that in Catholicism, some people went to purgatory where their eternal fate would be decided later and perhaps prayers of living people could influence (for lack of a better word) their final outcome?

But other than that possible explanation (if one is Catholic) I know no reason that the Bible gives to pray for dead bodies.

ETA: ^^^ I see someone got to it before me


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Reviewing the article and news story: 

I think the Ministers are simply showing their support at such an outrage.  

_While problems at the morgue have offended many, some in the city's religious community say they are outraged and plan to let the county know they will be closely watching how this is handled. 

*"It's embarrassing to know that this can happen," said Rev. Marshall Hatch of New Mt. Pilgrim Church. *

On Friday, two protests will take place at the Cook County Morgue. 

One community group is calling for the immediate resignation of Dr. Jones 

and the other, *a group of pastors, will pray for what they call a "national embarrassment," a "pile of bodies" in the "downtown shadow of a world class city."  *

_


----------



## huxtable (Jan 27, 2012)

You cannot pray for the dead, it is out of line with scripture and IMO it can give false hope to those who are alive and are not saved that once they are dead someone can pray for their soul and everything will be alright.

Sometimes in exercising our compassion we get out of the will of God.  We need to send a clear signal to all that: 

*Hebrews 9 verse 27
And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment:*

Therefore if they want to see heaven they need to get Jesus now while they are still alive.

It might sound rough, but Jesus spoke about the urgency of the situation in

*Matthew 5:30
And if thy right hand offend thee, cut it off, and cast it from thee: for it is profitable for thee that one of thy members should perish, and not that thy whole body should be cast into hell.*


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you go to hell or heaven, the last thing you gone be worried about is what happen to your body. 

what i dont get, is how these bodies was never buried? Where are the families at, they never had funerals for these people?
Maybe they were homeless people or something. When they are homeless, or prostitutes, its hard to find someone to come and indentify their bodies.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 27, 2012)

@Elnahna
Here's my -
The explanation offered by Shimmie seems to be the most plausible in this scenario. I think most of us heard prayer for the dead and thought one of two things. Either someone prays for the deceased's final outcome or someone praying/attempting to reach the deceased via some sort of unholy prayer. Both of which are expressly forbidden in the Christian faith. Those men seemed to not be engaging in either of those acts but seemed to show compassion for the passing of a human life as Shimmie said. Now, here's the 'wrench in the plans', a few nights ago on TBN a couple of ministers gave their testimonies concerning out of body experiences. One of them stated he had been dead for several hours (around 4 I believe) when God instructed a pastor to get into the damaged vehicle with him and to pray for him. Everyone thought he was CRAZY. He thought the idea was crazy too. Rigor mortis had already set in for crying out loud!! Crazy or no he knew the voice of God and obeyed. The dead man eventually began singing with him and almost gave the pastor a heart attack. So, this too was a case of praying for the dead. We will not be able to wrap our minds around some of this stuff until we are free from our humanity.
http://www.tbn.org/watch/files/index.php?file=2012_1_17_300k.wmv&show=85 
The show aired on 1/17/2012 and was called Heaven and Hell night.
It was not the first time I'd heard of Don Piper (book titled _90 Minutes in Heaven_) or Bill Wiese (book titled _23 Minutes in Hell_) but it was good to hear their stories again.http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...n+heaven&sprefix=90+minutes+in+heaven,aps,297 And yes, I'm aware many ppl don't believe in out of body experiences. I'm posting links and my 2cents to present another view on the OP's questions. 
OP- *Never* stop questioning.* Never* stop learning what 'Thus saith the Lord'. That's how cults and idolotry happens.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> If you go to hell or heaven, the last thing you gone be worried about is what happen to your body.
> 
> what i dont get, is how these bodies was never buried? Where are the families at, they never had funerals for these people?
> Maybe they were homeless people or something. When they are homeless, or prostitutes, its hard to find someone to come and indentify their bodies.



Hey Love... 

Most of them were indigent (homeless).  There was also an incident of a missing body;  the decedant's family was very distressed about this.  The morgue stated that the body was not there, yet it turned out that it 'misplaced'.... 

Can you believe that.  This morgue is so disorganized that bodies were just heaped up and misplaced having family members searching every morgue trying to find their loved one to give them a proper burial.     

A staff person took pictures and made the report to the news.  They're being accused of being a 'traitor', however I don't blame them for taking the pictures and reporting to the news.   Obviously no one working at the morgue cared enough to do the right thing with these dearly departed souls.  That's just wrong.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> @Elnahna
> Here's my -
> The explanation offered by Shimmie seems to be the most plausible in this scenario. I think most of us heard prayer for the dead and thought one of two things. Either someone prays for the deceased's final outcome or someone praying/attempting to reach the deceased via some sort of unholy prayer. Both of which are expressly forbidden in the Christian faith. Those men seemed to not be engaging in either of those acts but seemed to show compassion for the passing of a human life as Shimmie said. Now, here's the 'wrench in the plans', a few nights ago on TBN a couple of ministers gave their testimonies concerning out of body experiences. One of them stated he had been dead for several hours (around 4 I believe) when God instructed a pastor to get into the damaged vehicle with him and to pray for him. Everyone thought he was CRAZY. He thought the idea was crazy too. Rigor mortis had already set in for crying out loud!! Crazy or no he knew the voice of God and obeyed. The dead man eventually began singing with him and almost gave the pastor a heart attack. So, this too was a case of praying for the dead. We will not be able to wrap our minds around some of this stuff until we are free from our humanity.
> 
> ...



Prudent, there's are many stories like this and it just blows me away.  

I remember hearing another story (not on TBN, but elsewhere) about a mother who kept having dreams that her young son who was buried, was trying to breathe.    She kept having the dreams until she had to have the grave opened and it turned out that the child had been buried alive.   

Dear Lord ! ! ! ... he was in a coma and mistaken for being dead.   

I have to find that story.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 27, 2012)

.....................






Shimmie said:


> Prudent, there's are many stories like this and it just blows me away.
> 
> I remember hearing another story (not on TBN, but elsewhere) about a mother who kept having dreams that her young son who was buried, was trying to breathe. She kept having the dreams until she had to have the grave opened and it turned out that the child had been buried alive.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> @Elnahna
> Here's my -
> The explanation offered by Shimmie seems to be the most plausible in this scenario. I think most of us heard prayer for the dead and thought one of two things. Either someone prays for the deceased's final outcome or someone praying/attempting to reach the deceased via some sort of unholy prayer. Both of which are expressly forbidden in the Christian faith. Those men seemed to not be engaging in either of those acts but seemed to show compassion for the passing of a human life as Shimmie said. Now, here's the 'wrench in the plans', a few nights ago on TBN a couple of ministers gave their testimonies concerning out of body experiences. One of them stated he had been dead for several hours (around 4 I believe) when God instructed a pastor to get into the damaged vehicle with him and to pray for him. Everyone thought he was CRAZY. He thought the idea was crazy too. Rigor mortis had already set in for crying out loud!! Crazy or no he knew the voice of God and obeyed. The dead man eventually began singing with him and almost gave the pastor a heart attack. So, this too was a case of praying for the dead. We will not be able to wrap our minds around some of this stuff until we are free from our humanity.
> http://www.tbn.org/watch/files/index.php?file=2012_1_17_300k.wmv&show=85
> ...



Praying for people to come back to life has biblical presidence (Elijah and the widows son 2 Kings 4:32-43, Jesus prayed Jairus dead daughter), Jesus also said greater works would man do, but praying for the dead's salvation (which I and some of us on this thread believed was being done. Maybe mistakenly) is strictly catholic in origin and not scriptural.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Shimmie I think they were just there to show support, I think things like that are more for the family, but also out if love for that person too. Even though their earthly life is over -  they still had one that meant something to somebody, so I think it's also to show love and respect for that. 

I also understand the confusion, I don't believe in praying for someone's soul after they die.

I think it's just human nature to want to control something we cant. Lots of cultures have or have had their beliefs about the dead that involve intervention from the living and some type of control over our eternal fate; ie the egyptians and Catholicism's purgatory (and praying to saints). I think we just like to think that we can do something and that we can make choices about eternity after death, when that's just not true. The only choice we can make for ourselves concerning eternity is to give our hearts to Jesus and for our loved ones we can tell them about Him and pray for them to do the same.

Prudent1 That's an interesting story. I'll say I'm always leery of outer body experience stories, but I do believe that it's God and God alone that has the final say; if that person wasn't meant to die, then he wasn't "dead" when that pastor prayed for him (as far as God is concerned). At least not from an eternal viewpoint if that makes sense. But once God says times up there's nothing anyone can do. 

I think we can talk to God about our loved ones who have past away, a lot of times when we talk to God it's for out own edification anyway as we tell Him things He already knows so He can comfort us. But that person is completely in God's hands now. I don't think it's wrong to pray like that, as long as you keep a biblical prospective and don't get confused and caught up thinking you can change their fate like the Egyptians. Now I think praying TO someone is completely forbidden.

Then again yes there were biblical instances of raising someone from death, but I think it's just like I said: God has the final say so we still can't think we're controlling anything. And that is different than trying to control a persons's eternal fate after they are truly dead. Like I said only God decides when a person is truly dead. There is no spiritual journey after (God-decided) death.


----------



## aribell (Jan 27, 2012)

Elnahna said:


> nicola.kirwan,  I think you stated just what my confusion is. Are these ministers praying _for_ the dead or praying _to_ the dead ? I understand how they differ but why would they do either?   Neither seem appropriate to me.



I think that Shimmie has expressed it well.  It's a sentiment of compassion.  I wouldn't attach more theological significance to it than that.  Absent prayer, at the least I would have a moment of silence or take some time to attempt to honor the lives of those individuals.  To die alone, forgotten, and cast aside is a tragic thing, and I don't think the fact that they're already dead makes it less tragic.  



Alicialynn86 said:


> If you go to hell or heaven, the last thing you gone be worried about is what happen to your body.



I'm not sure about that.  In a sense, no the dead aren't concerned about their bodies, but anytime anyone was resurrected in the Bible, they were resurrected in the body they left.  When Elijah was taken up to heaven, he went in the body he walked this earth in.  When they took Jesus' body off of the cross, they took great pains with it, to bury it properly; and Jude even talks about the archangel Michael and Satan arguing over Moses' dead body.

Yes, the spirit and soul are gone, but there's still a significance to the body that remains.


----------



## Laela (Jan 27, 2012)

Shimmie and Nicola, I understand what is being said about treating dead bodies with dignity and respect. 

Which begs the questions WHAT is being prayed and why ...


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 27, 2012)

Ladies, WGN 9 news just reported about todays events at the Cook County Morgue and they showed the ministers. It does seem that they did just as @ Shimmie stated. They did pray and protested against the despicable handling of the bodies. There was a lady there that was looking for her brother. After hours they confirmed that his  brother was there in a cool slab. He was not allowed to view the body. It was beautiful seeing the ministers there to help and support her. 

:Rose: Ladies thank you for being here to help me with this. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Elnahna said:


> Ladies, WGN 9 news just reported about todays events at the Cook County Morgue and they showed the ministers. It does seem that they did just as @ Shimmie stated. They did pray and protested against the despicable handling of the bodies. There was a lady there that was looking for her brother. After hours they confirmed that his  brother was there in a cool slab. He was not allowed to view the body. It was beautiful seeing the ministers there to help and support her.
> 
> :Rose: Ladies thank you for being here to help me with this. :Rose:



I wasn't right,   I was simply sharing from my heart from the emotions that arose when I read about their bodies.   

It was good that you opened this discussion, it was needed and you did very well indeed.   We would have never known about this were it not for you sharing it.  You were used by the Lord to open our eyes to see how heartless this world has become.   

Isn't is amazing how the medical examiner (Dr. Jones) is being protected by the Cook County President.  There's no way the medical examiner was unaware of this, as well as the County President.    

It is my prayer that the bodies are treated with respect.  That they are properly 'taken through the _process _'; that they will not be further exploited, washed from head to toe, dried and placed in suitable garments (a clean robe at the very least), and given a descent burial. 

Good thread Elnahna    We needed to know and be aware.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

Laela said:


> Shimmie and Nicola, I understand what is being said about treating dead bodies with dignity and respect.
> 
> *Which begs the questions WHAT is being prayed and why *...



Good question... we still have to be Biblically sound with our prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I think that Shimmie has expressed it well.  It's a sentiment of compassion.  I wouldn't attach more theological significance to it than that.  Absent prayer, at the least I would have a moment of silence or take some time to attempt to honor the lives of those individuals.  To die alone, forgotten, and cast aside is a tragic thing, and I don't think the fact that they're already dead makes it less tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The body bears much significance.... I'm thinking of two people:  

Joseph:  Who [before he died at over 100 years old] asked to have his bones taken from the grave in Egypt and taken and buried in the Promised Land.

Joseph's faith in God's promises was just powerful.   Four hundred years before the 'Exodus' of Egypt occurred, Joseph believed and he knew that he could not remain in Egypt, not even in death.  

_So Joseph made the Israelites swear, saying, “When God comes to you, you shall carry up my bones from here.” And Joseph died, being one hundred ten years old; he was embalmed and placed in a coffin in Egypt (Gen 50:25-26)  


And Moses took with him the bones of Joseph who had required a solemn oath of the Israelites, saying, “God will surely take notice of you, and then you must carry my bones with you from here” (Exo 13:19)


The bones of Joseph, which the Israelites had brought up from Egypt, were buried at Shechem, in the portion of ground that Jacob had bought from the children of Hamor, the father of Shechem, for one hundred pieces of money; it became an inheritance of the descendants of Joseph (Joshua 24:32)._

The second were the 'Dry Bones' in the Valley which God spoke to Ezekiel to command those dry bones to live again.    

Can these dry bones live?    

Lord, you know

Prophesy....

The bones arose, the sinew (muscle) and new flesh and skin and the breath of life came into those bones and they lived again.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jan 31, 2012)

Praying for the salvation of the dead including baptizing a living person for the dead is a hallmark of the Mormon religion. Though I am not there yet in my studies to see what the bible says on this matter. I figured that it was to late to receive salvation once you die?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 31, 2012)

This was a spiritual illustration...



Shimmie said:


> The second were the 'Dry Bones' in the Valley which God spoke to Ezekiel to command those dry bones to live again.
> 
> Can these dry bones live?
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Feb 2, 2012)

Heard more of the story today and remembered this thread.  



			
				NPR said:
			
		

> http://www.npr.org/2012/02/02/146197363/families-suffer-through-chicago-morgue-backlog
> 
> Losing a loved one in any circumstance can be a painful experience, but for some families in Chicago, that pain is being compounded by what's been happening at the Cook County morgue in recent weeks. In the words of one observer, it's "a moral travesty."
> 
> ...


----------

